# Sit On or Sit In Kayak for Fishing?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've owned several canoes and kayaks, but never one that I sat on, as opposed to inside. I'm seeing a lot of kayaks being offered for fishing, that are Sit On style. These, Sit On, style kayaks appear to have a higher center of gravity. I certainly want a stable kayak, as this will be used for fishing and I don't want to get flipped and lose my gear.

If anyone has anything that they can tell me about the Sit On style kayaks that would convince me to purchase one, it will be appreciated. Otherwise, I'm shopping for a Sit In style kayak.

Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

A SOT is easier to launch, just hop on. in warmer water you can dangle you feet in the water and that lowers your center of gravity therefore making the craft more stable. Some SOT's you can even stand up and fish although that would be more in a quiet bay than a roaring river. You can customize a SOT easier and with more options I would think than a Sit-In-Style.
1. Are you going to be fishing in moving water or flat water?
2. Are you going to be using it in cold water?
3. Are you going to use it for overnight cruising trip?
4. Are you concerned about speed/ ease to paddle?
5. How limber are you? How big are you?

Here's a video of a SOT catching a shark so you should be ok for anything in Ohio even a big flathead....BTW I have an Ocean Frenzy - the Orange SOT in the video


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

BH 57, if I were seriously considering a sit on top kayak I would get a Jackson Kayaks Coosa. You can stand on this thing and not worry about tipping(flat water of course). It will handle bumpy water to Class II with no problems. They run about $1k. A cheaper option would be a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100. If getting a SIK, I would look for a Dagger Axis 10.5 or a Perception Swifty 9.5.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is another view:


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

There is nothing worse than cramped out short kayak especially for half day of fishing plus the lack of room for storage. Just find one that is comfortable for you as all kayaks are not the same.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a Tarpon 120...love it. Totally customized it to fit my needs for fishing and or just paddling around. I fish a lot of rivers so a sit on top is nice so I can get out quickly and fish in my waders then quickly jump back on and move downstream. Definitely try one out first. Sit on tops tend to be a little heavier so if you have a suv you were putting it on top of you def need to check the weight.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Pretty much all that I would say has already been said. If you do a Google search for "lack of balance" it would probably find photos of me, and I never even came close to dunking from my SOT kayak this past year (my 1st with a kayak). The storage options are awesome, it's stable, easy to get in and out of, you can actually move your legs around (I sit side-saddle in mine all the time while channel cattin' in the Hocking), you can customize the crap out of them, etc...

I have a cheaper Future Beach Angler 160 from Dunham's and it has been perfect for me.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> 1. Are you going to be fishing in moving water or flat water?
> Strictly on the calm waters of farm ponds or small lakes.
> 2. Are you going to be using it in cold water?
> Yes. As soon as the ice is off, I'll be out there. So, staying dry is important and therefore my preference of a SI kayak.
> ...


Also, I'm not interested in dangling my feet over the side of the kayak. I prefer to stay inside the kayak. However, the standing up option, does appeal to me, but I'd rather spend more money on a good seat with decent back support.

I'm thinking that a 12' or longer kayak would be best, for my purposes. However, I'm open to suggestions.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Great info from everyone.......I spend most of my time on smaller rivers and lakes and I use a Native watercraft U-12......it's considered a "Hybrid", at first appearance it looks like a very shallow draft canoe. It has witout a doubt one of the most comfortable seating systems in the market. It is extremely stable....so much so that you can stand up and fish. It comes in several lenghts, I got the 12' because it works best for me, I can toss it up on my jeep quite easily and take off.....if the majority of your fishing is going to be in shallow rivers, you will want a SOT or a hybrid like mine that you can get in/out easily to get thru the shallows or just to get out and wade. If the majority of your time will be spent on big water (like Erie) you want a sot or sit inside.....Check w/some of your area outfitters....they all offer Spring demo weekends and you can try out all the different styles and see what you like best...good luck

Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

BH57 if standing is something that appeals to you then the Coosa is probably the boat for you. Watch this video and see what can be done with this kayak. I will add that Native Kayaks do have amazingly comfortable seats, but the Coosa seat looks quite comfortable as well. Check out the video. If you do get one, I would suggest the Elite version. 

I dont think I can swing it, but I will likely be getting a SIK this year. 

http://drewgregory.com/full-length-coosa-walkthrough-video/


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> If getting a SIK, I would look for a Dagger Axis 10.5 or a Perception Swifty 9.5.


crittergitter,
Why so short? Do they offer better stability or what?

A 12' or longer canoe/kayak will track better with less correction and offer more stability. I'm not interested in a SOT kayak. I really like the Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 Tandom, but the price tag could sink the boat...at over $1300. 

I found a possible purchase at Gander Mountain. It's an Old Town Saranac 146 XT, which has molded seats, decent width and the bottom has ribs for improved tracking. At $579 and 6 months of no interest, it just might be the purchase that I've been looking to make. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## cwillia35 (Oct 15, 2010)

I to own a tarpon 120 and love it. I mostly fish inland water or calm lake days but have ventured out in 2-3 ft chop once the water temps increase and getting spray from waves is a relief from the summer heat but never felt like I wasn't in control from a balanced stand point. 

IMO you may want to rethink your desire to be able to sit side saddle. After 3-4 hrs on the water it is nice to be able to move around without any confinement. Another advantage for sit on top kayak is that if you do get hot you can easily go for a swim and reboard your kayak without worrying about getting water in it.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I've heard a lot of good things about the Coosa (Jackson kayaks).....the guys at Great Miami Outfitters rave about them...they were supposed to get a shipment in after the holidays, i just haven't had time to get over there and check them out.

Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bowhunter57 said:


> crittergitter,
> Why so short? Do they offer better stability or what?
> 
> A 12' or longer canoe/kayak will track better with less correction and offer more stability. I'm not interested in a SOT kayak. I really like the Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 Tandom, but the price tag could sink the boat...at over $1300.
> ...


Most if not all of my kayaking will be on small to medium sized creeks and rivers. I LOVE the manueverability advantages the short kayaks offer. It really helps with boat position and my presentation. If I was going for a watercraft used on lakes, ponds and other non-moving water I would opt for a longer boat. The beauty of the Axis is that it has that, then when I want it to track better to gain some speed it has a drop down skeg. Very cool!


----------



## OIM (Feb 19, 2011)

I have fished from both sit and sit on kayaks hands down the money goes to sit on. If it is cold out put a pair of waders on and you will stay dry. also you can plug the scupper holes which will also keep you dry, but if you take a wave over the front the water will have no place to go so leave two open so water can drain out.

I sold my ocean Kayak last year and I am going to be getting a Hobie Pro Angler. Hands down the best fishing kayak I have ever seen. You can also get a electric motor option for it. the eVole is the best and littles electric motor out there. Its battery is super small and weights nothing at all.The whole motor and battery for this kayak is only 18 lbs and you get 6 plus hours of run time out of it.The boats not cheap but if you want a fishing machine this is it.

Hobie Pro Angler


----------

